# Facebook just bought WhatsApp for $16 billion!



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2014)

WOW.







Facebook basically now own the two big players in the new social media...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 19, 2014)

is it worth that much?  I cant see how...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 19, 2014)

$19 billion really, if it goes through. It's all very bubbly isn't it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 19, 2014)

I still don't know what WhatsApp is


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2014)

Huge deal! WA is massive and was clearly on course to beat Facebook in terms of users (it's halfway there already and growing insanely fast).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I still don't know what WhatsApp is



Messaging app for smartphones.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2014)

Disastrous news. WhatsApp is brilliant and Facebook is sure to fuck it right up.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

Time to look for a replacement. 

_Do you want to sync your Facebook account with your WhatsApp? Do you want a million ads? _


----------



## mack (Feb 19, 2014)

editor said:


> Disastrous news. WhatsApp is brilliant and Facebook is sure to fuck it right up.



Not sure they'll "fuck it right up"! - they'll probably have some kind of integration with their own messaging app. 

They haven't really done anything with Instagram - I think this was more of a keep Google from acquiring it move.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2014)

mack said:


> Not sure they'll "fuck it right up"! - they'll probably have some kind of integration with their own messaging app.
> 
> They haven't really done anything with Instagram - I think this was more of a keep Google from acquiring it move.



Slightly extreme reaction by the Editor there. Instagram has been owned by FB for some time and isn't fucked up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2014)

editor said:


> Disastrous news. WhatsApp is brilliant and Facebook is sure to fuck it right up.



LOL and if Google bought it you'd be saying this was the best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

mack said:


> Not sure they'll "fuck it right up"! - they'll probably have some kind of integration with their own messaging app.
> 
> They haven't really done anything with Instagram - I think this was more of a keep Google from acquiring it move.


With the amount they're reportedly paying for it they've gotta monetize it somehow.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2014)

TruXta said:


> With the amount they're reportedly paying for it they've gotta monetize it somehow.



Isn't that what they said about Instagram?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Isn't that what they said about Instagram?


I dunno. How much did they pay for that?

e2a wiki says 1 billion. BIIIIIG difference


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 19, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL and if Google bought it you'd be saying this was the best thing since sliced bread!



well its still better than another thread about the dire state of Nintendo share price ..


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2014)

They'll integrate it with Facebook Home (iirc - their smartphone skin / crapware thing that they have evil plans for)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2014)

Zuckerberg: "I don't think that ads are the right way to monetize messaging systems."


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I dunno. How much did they pay for that?
> 
> e2a wiki says 1 billion. BIIIIIG difference



Not really, everyone flipped out when they bought that for that amount and asked exactly the same question. A year or so later and nothing has come of all the panic.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not really, everyone flipped out when they bought that for that amount and asked exactly the same question. A year or so later and nothing has come of all the panic.


I do wonder how the TOS scandal with Instagram happened tho. Coincidental that it came so soon after the FB takeover?

Either way - from the WhatsApp blog.

"Today we are announcing a partnership with Facebook that will allow us to continue on that simple mission. Doing this will give WhatsApp the flexibility to grow and expand, while giving me, Brian, and the rest of our team more time to focus on building a communications service that’s as fast, affordable and personal as possible.

Here’s what will change for you, our users: nothing."

Ok. Let's see.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 19, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Messaging app for smartphones.


But what kind of messages? Is it like sending text messages to your mates, Facebook updates to your 'friends' or tweeting to all and sundry?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> But what kind of messages? Is it like sending text messages to your mates, Facebook updates to your 'friends' or tweeting to all and sundry?


Text, images, video and sound files ++. It's just an easier interface than SMS IMO, especially for group messages. It's linked to your phone number, no accounts needed anywhere else.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 19, 2014)

That's a lot of money for a company who made around $60m profit last year and who, if they stick with their current fees, can only make $1 per user per year.

What's the population of the earth?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> That's a lot of money for a company who made around $60m profit last year and who, if they stick with their current fees, can only make $1 per user per year.
> 
> What's the population of the earth?


6 billion. Or is it 7? Either way. That said, how many active mobile phone numbers are there? Surely more than global pop.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 19, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Text, images, video and sound files ++. It's just an easier interface than SMS IMO, especially for group messages. It's linked to your phone number, no accounts needed anywhere else.


Ah, righto, cheers  (I should probably stop being lazy and just google the fucker )


----------



## TruXta (Feb 19, 2014)

No worries.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 20, 2014)

It'll be kept independent apparently. I love whatsapp, and facebook. I hardly ever do sms anymore, just whatsapp.

I just wish facebook would get with gmail's model and allow you to see seperate streams of information independent of each other rather than the current melee of friends, news, music, and other stuff all rolled into one continuous news feed.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 20, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> That's a lot of money for a company who made around $60m profit last year and who, if they stick with their current fees, can only make $1 per user per year.
> 
> What's the population of the earth?


Almost as if all of the figures in this industry involve utterly imaginary money, unconnected to anything real at all.

I wouldn't mind if they just used their own currency for all of this rather than taking the piss out of real people.


----------



## salem (Feb 20, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Almost as if all of the figures in this industry involve utterly imaginary money, unconnected to anything real at all.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if they just used their own currency for all of this rather than taking the piss out of real people.


_According to the filing, Facebook has agreed to pay $12 billion in stock and $4 billion in cash for the company. Facebook has also agreed to pay an additional $3 billion in restricted stock units to WhatsApp's founders and employees as part of the deal, which would bring the total deal price to about $19 billion._

In paying the bulk in facebook stock they are using their own currency really. There will probably be some kind of restrictions on when they can sell the facebook stock too.

A mad amount of money though and I think FB are aware that their stock is in a vulnerable position and trying to diversify and spread the load as much as possible.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 20, 2014)

I thought 1 Billion for Instagram was mad. It is bonkers money.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Feb 20, 2014)

My heart sank upon just seeing this headline, even if nothing changes to the functionality of the app, surely all the data (addresses, friends, all conversations) WhasApp will now be mined, dissected, analysed and stored by Facebook in their personal file that they have on me . </tinfoil hat>


----------



## salem (Feb 20, 2014)

That's a good point actually. The unique key that whatsapp uses to identify and link users (their phone number) is quite ingrained most people and it seems their user map is built without mutual consent. That is to say if person A has person B in their phone book there will be a link even if person B doesn't have the person A's number or indeed use what's app.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 20, 2014)

So, anyone suggest an alternative?


----------



## salem (Feb 20, 2014)

There are loads of clones such as viber and message me as well as the more conventional platforms suhc as skype. However as always it's down to what your friends use. At the moment that's whatsapp for me.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 20, 2014)

Same, but it's only a few of them and I can always send texts. There's no way I'm giving my info to FB. Fuck that.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 20, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> So, anyone suggest an alternative?



BBM


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 20, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> BBM


From the people I know who use WhatsApp, most of them are BBM refugees. They wanted the social group they had on BBM but wanted it on better handsets than Blackberry. The decline of BBM and rise of WhatsApp should give some idea of how transient the messaging business is. I remember when ICQ was the best IM service.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

IRC anyone?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 20, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> From the people I know who use WhatsApp, most of them are BBM refugees. They wanted the social group they had on BBM but wanted it on better handsets than Blackberry. The decline of BBM and rise of WhatsApp should give some idea of how transient the messaging business is. I remember when ICQ was the best IM service.



Indeed.

BBM is hideous off-platform (eg, on Android for me).


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 20, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> From the people I know who use WhatsApp, most of them are BBM refugees. They wanted the social group they had on BBM but wanted it on better handsets than Blackberry. The decline of BBM and rise of WhatsApp should give some idea of how transient the messaging business is. I remember when ICQ was the best IM service.



Yep. WhatsApp basically started off as a BBM clone, then took over when Android/iPhone won.

Anyway, I have WhatsApp and BBM on my phone, and I use both about the same amount. BBM is much the better messaging service.

BBM is out for Android and iPhone, for those that didn't know.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 20, 2014)

They're blatantly just not brave enough to buy snapchat.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL and if Google bought it you'd be saying this was the best thing since sliced bread!


Shut up please.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2014)

pinkychukkles said:


> My heart sank upon just seeing this headline, even if nothing changes to the functionality of the app, surely all the data (addresses, friends, all conversations) WhasApp will now be mined, dissected, analysed and stored by Facebook in their personal file that they have on me . </tinfoil hat>


Yep, and that's what makes it a totally different proposition to Facebook taking over a photo app.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 20, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> I just wish facebook would get with gmail's model and allow you to see seperate streams of information independent of each other rather than the current melee of friends, news, music, and other stuff all rolled into one continuous news feed.


http://socialfixer.com

Makes Facebook usable.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 20, 2014)

Facebook are stupid..... you can download whatsapp for free


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 20, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Facebook are stupid..... you can download whatsapp for free



You pay a dollar a year after the first year, tbf. Still, even with 1 billion users, 19 years before you see a return on your investment, not taking into account lost interest/inflation. 

Madness.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 20, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> You pay a dollar a year after the first year, tbf. Still, even with 1 billion users, 19 years before you see a return on your investment, not taking into account lost interest/inflation.


Unless you fill it with ads.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 20, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> You pay a dollar a year after the first year, tbf. Still, even with 1 billion users, 19 years before you see a return on your investment, not taking into account lost interest/inflation.
> 
> Madness.


 
Ive had it for over a year and dont recall ever paying them anything.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Unless you fill it with ads.


Or sell the user data.


----------



## pesh (Feb 20, 2014)

i think they must have put an extra zero on the press release by mistake and now they're trying to style it out like a cat would.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 20, 2014)

Just been fiddling with Google Hangouts. Nice, but needs a G+ account to send media. Booo.


----------



## dervish (Feb 20, 2014)

Dammit, I paid for 3 years of service. I want my money back!


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> Just been fiddling with Google Hangouts. Nice, but needs a G+ account to send media. Booo.


Hangouts is really good. Better than WhatsApp in some regards, but I don't know that many people on it.


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 20, 2014)

BBC's reporting reaches new heights ...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Hangouts is really good. Better than WhatsApp in some regards, but I don't know that many people on it.



Yeah, but I'm not signing up for G+, no matter what, so pointless. I only want to be able to send photos and stuff without having to use MMS.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Hangouts is really good. Better than WhatsApp in some regards, but I don't know that many people on it.


Everyone with an Android phone has Hangouts, don't they?

I just message people on it (using their Gmail account) and then they see the notification and are surprised, ask me what it is, etc. Then they carry on using it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd have ended that coversation with "yeah, well as your mum knows there's some things facebook can't afford, like her liposuction"


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 20, 2014)

what's whatsapp?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2014)

G+ Hangouts are pretty good, got a couple on the go
just signed up with WhatsApp to see what the fuss is about - there are about 20 people I could message - but only one I will message - who is on G+ anyway


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> what's whatsapp?


What's up?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like these guys really made out well from this, Google tried to buy them for 9 billion less and crucially no seat on the board.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2014)

pinkychukkles said:


> My heart sank upon just seeing this headline, even if nothing changes to the functionality of the app, surely all the data (addresses, friends, all conversations) WhasApp will now be mined, dissected, analysed and stored by Facebook in their personal file that they have on me . </tinfoil hat>



I thought that with Instagram but was proved wrong (at least so far!), not sure FB are stupid enough to ruin a strong brand like WhatsApp. Think the game here isn't data (which is Google's with buying things like Nest) but mobile functionality. 

Consider FB's big buys and what they means for what they control on your phone:

Instagram - used more than the default camera app for a lot of people
WhatsApp - used more than the text messaging app for a lot of people.
It's about mobile. The key thing is what do they do once they own a great deal of the digital mobile estate...?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2014)

Interesting look at what Facebook is chasing: http://www.techhive.com/article/209...ome-the-only-network-you-need.html#tk.rss_all


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

It's all about the user data. 



> Putting a man on the Moon cost less than what Facebook paid for WhatsApp, a generic chat app. So why is Facebook paying $45 per user to gain functionality it already has?
> 
> The silly numbers look even sillier when you consider Facebook's own Messenger only lags narrowly behind WhatsApp in terms of usage. Facebook Messenger maintains a lead in the USA, despite WhatsApp's growth.
> 
> ...





> There's no secret sauce to WhatsApp, which in any case, has almost run out of BBM features to replicate.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 21, 2014)

pinkychukkles said:


> My heart sank upon just seeing this headline, even if nothing changes to the functionality of the app, surely all the data (addresses, friends, all conversations) WhasApp will now be mined, dissected, analysed and stored by Facebook in their personal file that they have on me . </tinfoil hat>



Put your faith in money grabbing bastards and this is what'll happen.


----------



## salem (Feb 21, 2014)

BTW this deal values whatsapp at double the Royal Mail!

We are well into bubble territory again although most of these silly deals are based on the stock value of FB.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 21, 2014)

The people behind VK.com (largest European social network with 100m users) have launched an independent, free, secure messaging app.

https://telegram.org/

They released the source code too.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> The people behind VK.com (largest European social network with 100m users) have launched an independent, free, secure messaging app.
> 
> https://telegram.org/
> 
> They released the source code too.


Is it any good?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 21, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> The people behind VK.com (largest European social network with 100m users) have launched an independent, free, secure messaging app.
> 
> https://telegram.org/
> 
> They released the source code too.



That actually looks quite nice. And cross platform.

*tells friends*


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 21, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Is it any good?


As with any of these, it relies on other people having it so you can contact them.
I rarely use any messaging so haven't been able to test it.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

Cheers.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> The people behind VK.com (largest European social network with 100m users) have launched an independent, free, secure messaging app.
> 
> https://telegram.org/
> 
> They released the source code too.


Looks good!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 21, 2014)

Does look good. Obvs, reliant on your friends taking it up, too, but just tried it with a few people here and it's nice. Similar to WhatsApp without the forthcoming Facebook evils.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

Goodbye WhatsApp!  Telegram is ace.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, I've now exchanged a few messages and pictures using it. 
Very simple, has group chat, secret chat etc.
Cheaper than WhatsApp too...


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

Just downloaded it now. Looks exactly the same as WhatsApp. Loving the 1 gig upper limit on videos - I can send people a whole movie


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah, it definitely seems the way to go. Nice one, Lazy Llama


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm liking the purdy backgrounds too!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

Only downer is that only two of my contacts are on it.


----------



## salem (Feb 21, 2014)

As the various incarnations of social media have shown us so far people need a good reason to move. Really a product that is a significant step forward in some respect. Most people won't be that bothered about the extra data mining or even a few adverts if their friends are still on whats app.

Until this app has a critical mass of users it's just another drain on battery


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 21, 2014)

Send a WhatsApp group message with a link to everyone.


----------



## salem (Feb 21, 2014)

I think that's optimistic


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 21, 2014)

Fair enough. Almost everyone whom I used to message via WhatsApp has downloaded it already, so I'm happy.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 21, 2014)

Social Media =  one massive ponzi scheme


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

Wait, there's desktop clients too?
https://telegram.org/apps#unofficial

Game over WhatsApp!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 21, 2014)

editor said:


> Wait, there's desktop clients too?
> https://telegram.org/apps#unofficial
> 
> Game over WhatsApp!



Only as useful as the number of people you know who are using it. I agree that desktop clients are handy, I even use one for SMS messages.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 21, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> Only as useful as the number of people you know who are using it.



Anyone else like to add this gem today?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow, It even tells me if my account has been accessed from a new device.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> Only as useful as the number of people you know who are using it. I agree that desktop clients are handy, I even use one for SMS messages.


That problem is fairly easily solved by inviting people!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2014)

editor said:


> Wow, It even tells me if my account has been accessed from a new device.


That's another good thing, the capacity for using it on several devices.


----------



## salem (Feb 21, 2014)

Does the desktop app/multiple devices thing mean it's not based on your mobile number then?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 21, 2014)

editor said:


> That problem is fairly easily solved by inviting people!



Took long enough to get people I know to use whatsapp and that was mostly driven by being places with poor phone signal which had wifi. I'm sure I want/need to have multiple messaging programs.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 21, 2014)

Seems the encryption isn't all that good - http://unhandledexpression.com/2013/12/17/telegram-stand-back-we-know-maths/
Still, I don't think many people were using WhatsApp for security purposes.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Seems the encryption isn't all that good - http://unhandledexpression.com/2013/12/17/telegram-stand-back-we-know-maths/
> Still, I don't think many people were using WhatsApp for security purposes.


It's worth reading the comments on that article though.

Mind you, I only use it to talk rubbish to friends and send drunken pics, so encryption isn't exactly a massive priority.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 21, 2014)

If you want a an encrypted secure alternative, why not use one that's proven - BBM?

Version 2.0 is out for Android and IIS now, seems completely stable and runs beautifully on my missus's Xperia Z Compact.

I'm probably pissing in the rain, but I'm a huge fan of the software, it's easily the best messaging app out there.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> If you want a an encrypted secure alternative, why not use one that's proven - BBM?


Desktop client?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 21, 2014)

editor said:


> Desktop client?



Does WhatsApp have one? Telegram doesn't have wi-fi calling, groups, channels, proven security, and all the other great things about BBM.

Anyway, I'm not out to persuade anyone here, so enjoy your choice of app, as I do mine


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Does WhatsApp have one?


No it doesn't.

A million people have signed up for Telegram in the past 24 hours. The Android app has more features than the WhatsApp one too.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 22, 2014)

ive installed this telegram thing - can someone reassure me that it's not in anyway dodgy/malware/virus/whatever they use to fuck your phone up?  Please.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> ive installed this telegram thing - can someone reassure me that it's not in anyway dodgy/malware/virus/whatever they use to fuck your phone up?  Please.


It's fine.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

WhatsApp is now down  while Telegram struggles with a 100 new registrations every second.
http://www.wirefresh.com/whatsapp-down-as-rival-telegram-struggles-under-avalanche-of-new-users/


----------



## strung out (Feb 22, 2014)

I just installed Telegram, but it wouldn't send me the code I needed to activate it. I'm guessing it's overwhelmed at the moment.


----------



## thriller (Feb 24, 2014)

The poor cunts who struggled to survive without whatsapp for a few hours.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2014)

editor said:


> WhatsApp is now down  while Telegram struggles with a 100 new registrations every second.
> http://www.wirefresh.com/whatsapp-down-as-rival-telegram-struggles-under-avalanche-of-new-users/


5 million in one day


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

Blimey. No wonder it was buckling under the strain!


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 24, 2014)

The Russian founder of Telegram seems an interesting chap, after starting the the Russian equivalent of Facebook he claims to have made enough money to see Telegram as a "giving back" app.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

I hope it bites Facebook right on the arse.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 24, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Seems the encryption isn't all that good - http://unhandledexpression.com/2013/12/17/telegram-stand-back-we-know-maths/
> Still, I don't think many people were using WhatsApp for security purposes.



They've put a 200k bounty on someone who breaks it!
https://telegram.org/crypto_contest


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> They've put a 200k bounty on someone who breaks it!
> https://telegram.org/crypto_contest


Wow. That's putting money where your mouth is!


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2016)

And so it begins: WhatsApp reportedly to share user data with Facebook


----------



## 2hats (Aug 25, 2016)

And continues... WhatsApp users to receive adverts.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 25, 2016)

What makes these things particularly cunty is the fact that they are interpersonal; it's not just a decision you make on your own. Facebook already retains a large chunk of its users basically because people they know use Facebook to organise social events and generally communicate. Their move with Whatsapp was entirely predictable on that basis - are you going to not talk to people just because your phone data is now going to be assimilated by the Faceborg?


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 25, 2016)

Is it not more because in the Internet age people over share their info, which is the data they want, and people volunteer for free? 

I find it shocking that people will talk about stuff online that they wouldn't tell their friends or parents about and that info gets assimilated to push ads to. And they. Dont. Even. Realise.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 25, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Is it not more because in the Internet age people over share their info, which is the data they want, and people volunteer for free?
> 
> I find it shocking that people will talk about stuff online that they wouldn't tell their friends or parents about and that info gets assimilated to push ads to. And they. Dont. Even. Realise.


It's not connected to what you want to tell people - you literally cannot use this without giving away data that will allow FB to track your browsing habits and general behaviour, which is how they make money. What you post on FB is pretty irrelevant. FB is only interested in that as far as it encourages your friends to stay on the network.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2016)

Telegram app is thataway --->

Telegram Vs. WhatsApp: Which Messenger To Use? | Beebom


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 25, 2016)

Telegram is problematic too, unfortunately.

We need more techno-anarchists like Moxie Marlinspike who produce apps like Signal.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Telegram is problematic too, unfortunately.
> 
> We need more techno-anarchists like Moxie Marlinspike who produce apps like Signal.


Nothing 's perfect but it's not owned by Facebook. 

Anyway: How to keep Facebook from seeing your WhatsApp data


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 26, 2016)

Quit facebook and uninstall whatsapp


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Telegram app is thataway --->
> 
> Telegram Vs. WhatsApp: Which Messenger To Use? | Beebom



Signal is meant to be the recommended secure messaging app these days.

Secure Messaging Scorecard


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Quit facebook and uninstall whatsapp


Not possible, I'm afraid. People I need to reach are only accessible through those channels.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Signal is meant to be the recommended secure messaging app these days.
> 
> Secure Messaging Scorecard


Telegram's secret chats are as secure too, and it has the bonus of an excellent desktop app. It's hard enough persuading people to use Telegram so I've got no chance of getting many people to switch to Signal. Besides, I don't need the highest level of security.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Telegram's secret chats are as secure too, and it has the bonus of an excellent desktop app. It's hard enough persuading people to use Telegram so I've got no chance of getting many people to switch to Signal. Besides, I don't need the highest level of security.



Not true. If you read what FM posted earlier in this thread the link explains why Telegram's crypto is dodgy.

Signal just replaces your normal SMS app. It couldnt be simpler.

Thing is some of the people in your network may need reliable security. I'd argue every does or at least should.


----------

